# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  MSC Armonia [European Vision]

## mike_rodos

Ένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο που επισκέπτεται συχνά τη Ρόδο φέτος είναι το MSC ARMONIA, κατασκευασμένο το 2001
Ας δούμε και 2 φωτογραφίες του από διαφορετικές αφίξεις στο νησί της Ρόδου...

010409 044.jpg

DSCN1002.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο ανταποκριτης μας απο τη Ροδο.......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Το MSC Armonia στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 23/4/2009

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το MSC Armonia στο μεγάλο λιμάνι της Ρόδου στις 23/4/2009


Tην ίδια ημέρα, στο ίδιο σημείο, αλλά με μικρή διαφορά ώρας, απ' ότι κρίνω από τον ήλιο!!!

----------


## ελμεψη

> Tην ίδια ημέρα, στο ίδιο σημείο, αλλά με μικρή διαφορά ώρας, απ' ότι κρίνω από τον ήλιο!!!


Για ακρίβεια 2.09 έλεγε η φωτογραγία ώρα λήψης,εσύ τι ώρα πήγες?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Για ακρίβεια 2.09 έλεγε η φωτογραγία ώρα λήψης,εσύ τι ώρα πήγες?


Την ώρα που σχολάω από την δουλειά (15:00) σε 1 λεπτό βρίσκομαι στο λιμάνι καθημερινά...

----------


## Νικόλας

πωωωω τι έκανα ρε ο βλάκας τις έβαλα σε λάθος τόπικ
ας κάνετε τα μαγικά σας να πάνε στο σωστό 
συγνώμη :Surprised: ops:

----------


## mike_rodos

> χμ...πριν έρθει σε σας κάτω το πέτυχα εγώ στο Μπάρι την ώρα που έφευγε για να δούμε τις σχετικές φώτο


Μονό που δεν είναι το MSC ARMONIA, αλλά το ΜSC POESIA αυτό που μας δείχνεις φίλε μου ΝΙΚΟΛΑ

----------


## Νικόλας

το ξέρω φίλε μπερδεύτικα

----------


## mike_rodos

Ακόμη μία επίσκεψη στο νησί της Ρόδου από το MSC ARMONIA, αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ΝΙΚΟΛΑ και Έλμεψη! 

DSCN1257.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ευχαριστω Μιχαλη,πολυ κινηση βλεπω ειχε στο λιμανι.Καταφερες να βγαλεις φωτο και απο την αλλη μερια, ή πλεον το κλεισανε και τελος οι φωτογραφιες?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ευχαριστω Μιχαλη,πολυ κινηση βλεπω ειχε στο λιμανι.Καταφερες να βγαλεις φωτο και απο την αλλη μερια, ή πλεον το κλεισανε και τελος οι φωτογραφιες?


Ανοιχτό ήταν το λιμάνι της Ακαντιάς, αλλά δεν είχε χώρο για να βγάλεις στην απέναντι μεριά φώτο... Πολύ στριμογμένα όλα Νίκο! Και δεν προσέγγισε και το Grand Mistral το νησί, λογικά λόγο έλλειψης χώρου, αν και το πρωί το είδα στο αις ανοιχτά της Ρόδου! Κρίμα!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ακόμα 3 από το ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ ωραίο όνομα έχει  :Very Happy: 
P4010432.jpg
P4010433.jpg
P4010436.jpg

----------


## Leo

Πολύ ωραίες  Νικόλα, όταν τελειώσουν οι εξετάσεις να βάλουμε καμιά και στην γκαλερί :wink: :Very Happy: . Σήμερα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά, στον ΟΛΠ, όλο και θα σκάσει καμιά κι απο εκεί ...

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά
DSCF0657.jpg

DSCF0658.jpg

DSCF0661.jpg

DSCF0662.jpg

----------


## merkoum

nice fotos,paidia to ploio einai fantastiko mesa k gia to pliroma k gia tous epivates.oli h plwri apo mesa einai 8eatro :shock: eixa mpei mesa to 2003
k me hlektroproosi me tesseris wartzila ama 8imamai kala

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαστε στο 2000 και η festival cruises βγαζει αυτο το φυλλαδιο με το νεο πλοιο να εμφανιζεται στο εξωφυλλο.Το εικονιζομενο ειναι ενα μοντελο που ειχα φτιαξει εγω το 1999 το δεκεμβριο.Το ονομα του πλοιου ηταν αρχικα ο κωδικος V 31, αργοτερα τα ονοματα εγιναν european vision \european dream και κατεληξε το δευτερο european stars.Eιναι ακομα νωρις και στο μοντελο δεν εμφανιζονται οι ανεμοθωρακες του πανω καταστρωματος ,ο βραχος για την αναριχηση και διαφορα αλλα που δεν φαινονται.Το πλοιο ειναι πια ομορφο σε σχεση μα το κοντυτερο κατα 50 μετρα mistral. Μεσα ειναι πραγματικα ενα πλοιο που σεβεται τον επιβατη χωρις αμερικανιες τυπου ,φαραω, τρολευ, μαγισες ,και ενα στυλ γενικα λας βεγκας.Ο κυριος κατζουρακης με το επιτελειο του ειχε κανει εκπληκτικη δουλεια μεσα.Τελικα η festival ειχε την καταληξη οσων τα βαζουν με το κατεστημενο.Της τραβηξαν το χαλι και εξαφανιστηκε.Μια εταιρεια με πολυ καλα στελεχη, πλοιαρχους, μηχανικους και πληρωματα κυρια απο την εταιρεια χανδρη.Οσοι δουλεψαν για αυτη, την πραγματικα ωραια εταιρεια, εφαγαν γλυκο ψωμι ετσι τουλαχιστον καταλαβα εγω.


euro vision.jpg

----------


## starce

File Ben Bruce, sinfono 100%
Eho kani mia kruaziera me to THE AZUR, kai BOLERO. Ixa gnorisi prosopika ton K.o Giorgos Poulids, proedros ths etairias.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O κυριος πουλιδης οπως και ολα τα στελεχη της festival δεχονταν παντα αυτους που τους ζητουσαν και δεν κρυβονταν πισω απο meetings κτλ.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλο πληγμα η απουσια αυτης της ανερχομενης και πραγματικα ανθρωπινης εταιρειας

----------


## starce

Pollh krima afto poy eginai sthin Festival. Edo sthn italia Genova exone pathi megali zimia mai to klisimo ths Festival. O Poulidis thn ixai megalosh siga siga, otan htanai proedros this Paradise Cruise. Ta pliromata htanai  Chandris.h kap toy THE AZUR, BOLERO, FLAMENCO ellines, toy MISTRAL gallos, VISION kai STARS  italh.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Παραθεση ορισμενων φωτο απο την εποχη που η εταιρεια πρωταγωνιστουσε στη Μεσογειο με ενα πολυ πετυχημενο Brand στην αγορα πλαισιωμενη απο στελεχη -πολλοι ηταν και εκεινοι που προερχονταν απο την *ROYAL CRUISE LINES* -με μακρα διαδρομη στο χωρο και περισσια την ανθρωπινη προσεγγιση σε επιβατες και πληρωματα.
1.jpg Στην Genoa -mille ponte-

2.jpg Κατα τη διαρκεια της Συνοδου G8 που φιλοξενηθηκε πανω στο Πλοιο.

3.jpg Κατα τους Δοκιμαστικους Πλοες του Πλοιου στη Γαλλια St.Nazzaire.

5.jpg Aεροφωτογραφειες απο την Brochure της FESTIVAL

6.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

φωτο από την χτεσινή αναχώρηση.

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά  (part 1/2)
DSCF0910.jpg

DSCF0911.jpg

DSCF0912.jpg

DSCF0913.jpg

DSCF0915.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

part 2/2
DSCF0916.jpg

DSCF0917.jpg

DSCF0918.jpg

DSCF0919.jpg

DSCF0920.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

3/7 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## ελμεψη

Το κρουαζιεροπλοιο MSC ARMONIA εξω απο το λιμανι του Αργοστολιου κατεβαζει κοσμο στις 11/7/2009...
DSC07548.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6  Το πλοίο αναχωρεί από το μεγάλο λιμάνι

----------


## f/b kefalonia

To Armonia καθως διασχιζει τον κολπο της Κεφαλονιας!

Picture 082.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

ΜSC ARMONIA 

P8073043a.JPG

----------


## nkr

Το MSC ARMONIA αναχωρει απο τον Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στον mastrokosta.

----------


## DimitrisT

11/9 Το MSC Armonia λίγο πριν βγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## Νικόλας

να το και τούτο στο ΜΠΑΡΙ !!
P7070312.jpg

----------


## Leo

Στο Αργοστόλι 14.09.09 για τους Κεφαλονίτες και τον mastrokosta

DSC00214.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχεις κρυμμένους θησαυρούς βλέπω !!
Να σαι παντα καλά !!

----------


## BOLCARIB

και μια ιστορικης σημασιας φωτογραφια, η τελευταια του προσεγγιση σε Ελληνικο λιμανι (Κατακωλο, Νοεμβριος 2003) πριν το κατασχεσουν οι τραπεζες και βγει σε πλειστηριασμο...

E. Vision.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους λατρεις του πλοιου!!!:-D

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, φίλε μου  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και καταπληκτική μανούβρα!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ [ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 17, 2010]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3itKVSMqFQ

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το MSC Armonia χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ... Φυσικά για τον Mastrokosta..*
P7082612.JPG

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Σημερα στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για τους λατρεις του ειδους

----------


## pantelis2009

To MSC Armonia φωτογραφημένο στις 02/08/2010 στην πλατεία του Αγίου Μάρκου στη Βενετία. Χαρισμένη σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Nissos Mykonos, SEA_PILOT, Appia_1978, trelaras, mastrokostas, Leo, Νικόλας & DimitrisT :Very Happy: . 

ARMONIA 01 02-08-2010.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Παντελι ευχαριστω θα ανταποδωσω συντομα

----------


## trelaras

¶λλες 2 φωτογραφίες κ από έμενα 

1.από το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου


2.μια ακριβώς απέναντι στο δρόμο προς Μύρτο

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραίο μπαλκόνι  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστός ο φίλος Appia_1978. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε trelaras. Και μία στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 29/07/2010 χαρισμένη σε σάς. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

MSC ARMONIA 01 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## trelaras

Κ εκεί που έκανα μπάνιο στο Δαφνούδι στο Φισκάρδο ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκε το MSC Armonia!Σιγά να μην μου ξέφευγε!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## manoubras 33

Στον Πειραια 1η Σεπτεμβρη!
DSCN0964.jpg
Για ολη την παρεα!

----------


## trelaras

> Στον Πειραια 1η Σεπτεμβρη!
> DSCN0964.jpg
> Για ολη την παρεα!


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!η κόκκινη σημαιούλα εκεί μπροστά τι είναι?

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!η κόκκινη σημαιούλα εκεί μπροστά τι είναι?


 Οχι πιο κοντα εχω μπαλα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (πλακα κανω δεν ξερω) αλλα αφιερωνω την πιο κατω φωτογραφια στους λατρεις του HS6 και στους λατρεις των κρουαζιεροπλοιων

006.JPG

----------


## DeepBlue

Εχθές το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά. P1050023.jpg

P1050039.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Εχθές το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106586
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106587


deep blue κατα τις 4.30 που πηγα στο κοκκινο...
msc.JPG
για σενα τον pantelis2009,τον roi baudoin,τον appia1978,τον captain nionio kai τον dimitris t

----------


## DeepBlue

Να'σαι καλά φίλε ιθακη.Αντε και την επόμενη φορά να οργανωθούμαι... :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

*MSC ARMONIA...01/11/2008.* Xαρισμένη σε ιθακη, DeepBlue,CORFU, leo85, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, trelaras, manoubras 33, Appia_1978 & Dimitris T :Wink: :roll:. 

MSC ARMONIA 05.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Βαλτε με στο κλουβι εκει πανω και αφηστε με φανταστικες Παντελη ευχαριστω

----------


## Appia_1978

Θα είναι καταπληκτικό να παίζει κανείς μπάσκετ εκεί πάνω, δε συμφωνείτε;  :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

θα προτημουσα 5χ5...

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ πάντος φίλοι μου θα προτιμούσα να είμαι γέφυρα ή μηχανοστάσιο και στη χειρότερη σε μία lux 2κλινη με κανένα καλό κομμάτι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: . 

MSC ARMONIA 01 29-07-2010.jpg
*MSC ARMONIA...29/07/2010.* Χαρισμένη σε ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Appia_1978 & ιθακη

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ΣΩΣΤΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ο Παντελης

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μια αναχωρηση του παλαι ποτε πλοιου της Φεστιβαλ τον Ιουνιο που μας περασε...

----------


## leo85

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά 3:30 μμ στις 30-10-2012.

MSC Armonia 30-10-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Έτοιμο για βραδυνη αναχωρηση απο την Σαντορινη

----------


## Giovanaut

Αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη, εχθές το απόγευμα..

DSC_0063.jpg DSC_0069.jpg DSC_0074.jpg DSC_0076.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

DSC_0080.jpg DSC_0096.jpg DSC_0108.jpg

εις το επανιδείν....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_MSC ARMONIA στο λιμανι του Πειραια  8-4-2014

_DSCN9404ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9413ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

¶φιξη στην Μύκονο.P1010972.jpgP1010973.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην Τουρκική εφημερίδα Deniz Haber με ημερομηνία 11/09/2014 δείχνει φωτο και βίντεο για την επιμήκυνση του MSC ARMONIA κατά 24 μέτρα. Οι δικές μας εφημερίδες που είναι σε τέτοια ζητήματα???????? Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι......τι φόρεσε η μία και η άλλη και ποια παντρεύτηκε με ποιόν. Ουστ παλιοφυλλάδες. :Indecisiveness:  

MSC ARMONIA 29 11-09-2014.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ilias 92

Παντελή η φωτογραφία δεν ειναι του MSC Armonia ειναι κάποιο άλλο της RCCL, το βίντεο ειναι σωστό. Μάλλον και η τουρκική εφημερίδα, φυλλάδα ειναι για να κάνει τέτοιες προχειροδουλειές. 
Εδω ο βρετανικός telegraph μας δείχνει το ίδιο βίντεο με σωστές φωτό και αναλυτικό ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρόσκρουση του MSC Armonia ....παρόμοια με του Βοσπόρου, είχε εχθές το πλοίο στην Ονδούρα.

----------

